# John Deere 244j loader



## guff1972 (Dec 23, 2005)

Has anyone used a John Deere 244j loader and if so how well do they work

Thanks Brian


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

I just started using one this year it's my first time in that loader and I like it alot. I'm mostly loading salt trucks and then doing some pushing but I like the machine alot. The only thing I had to get used to was the FNR switch on the joystick, on all the other loaders I had run it had been on the steering column.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

loaderplower93;446602 said:


> I just started using one this year it's my first time in that loader and I like it alot. I'm mostly loading salt trucks and then doing some pushing but I like the machine alot. The only thing I had to get used to was the FNR switch on the joystick, on all the other loaders I had run it had been on the steering column.


Just wait till you get use to it. You will never like the steering column shifters again...4 best things ever put on a loader...enclosed cab, air ride seat, joystick, & FNR on joystick!!


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh I totally love it now, after 5 mins I was hooked it's a great little loader...I was supposed to being plowing with a bobcat this winter but they put me on this instead and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We have 2 J's a 544 and 644 although there bigger then a 244 its the same controls inside.

You can still get them with the FNR on the column but its a special order thing for the people who cant get used to the joystick FNR.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

sk187;448913 said:


> We have 2 J's a 544 and 644 although there bigger then a 244 its the same controls inside.
> 
> You can still get them with the FNR on the column but its a special order thing for the people who cant get used to the joystick FNR.


Cats & Komatsu's have both so you have a choice which is nice.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Jon

I have a 244J loader that I have used now for two snow seasons. One word "GREAT"

amazing power for its size very maneuverable, great visibility can see over parked cars...variety of attachments that go on an off from the cab. comfortable with big rig controls and features in a tighter package.

I have used both a 644 and 544 and they are great in open huge parking lots with big pushers or for moving big snow piles but for plowing and clearing congested parking lots etc.this unit does more do to it nimble size and ability to get in places...an you don't have to worry as much about doing damage due to machine weight or having too much power.

I have the following attachments for mine...

1.4yd GP bucket
Protech 10' snow pusher
Skid Steer Adapter Plate
Pallet Forks
Craig 3 yd snow basket 
9' Snoway all angle plow
all pieces are quick attach and work awesome.

search for either 244J or my name SuperDutyDave and you will find plenty of pictures.

I will be posting pictures of the new Craig snow basket this weekend...just received it about 3 weeks ago from Canada and it works great.

feel free to ask questions or email me.

Cheers


----------

